# Smoking Goose Breast?



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking to smoke some goose breasts from the early season but havent smoked goose before. Anyone have any good recipies, tips, misc


----------



## duck4040 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wash goose breast.
Roll goose breast in morton tender quick (blue bag).
Put in ziplock bags in fridge for 4 days.
Wash salt off breast and smoke for 3 1/2 hours at 165.
Use your favorite wood chips. 
Turn smoker to 180 for last 1/2 hour to give nice color.
Slice with a slicer into thin strips. Best I have had.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Damn... that DOES sound good. I want to try this!!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

You can also mix mortons with water and soak breasts in Salt/water solution as well gets rid of most of the blood.. Then smoke as directed above..


----------



## AHuntinWeGo (Oct 11, 2010)

duck4040 said:


> Wash goose breast.
> Roll goose breast in morton tender quick (blue bag).
> Put in ziplock bags in fridge for 4 days.
> Wash salt off breast and smoke for 3 1/2 hours at 165.
> ...


I've eaten everything under the sun that has been smoked, but I have yet to eat smoked goose. Shame on me! LOL. My grandma actually takes a lot of the meat that my Uncle brings home and prepares it for lots of dishes. I'll see if I can convince her to smoke the goose breast. Not sure if she'll need this particular recipe or not, but I'll definitely give her this for a reference. Thanks for posting your recipe, duck40!


----------

